# Yujiro Hanma vs Saitama (OPM)



## brolycjw (Nov 14, 2014)

A match between the strongest creature and the strongest hero. Both are bloodlusted (somewhat unnecessary for the ogre..) and are fighting in an open field on Earth.

Yujiro Hanma feats:
Knowledge and mastery of many martial arts and the ability to instantly learn and master a fighting style perfectly, upon the first time seeing it.

Manhandled an elephant the size of Tyrannosaurus Rex that not even army tanks could take out.

Durability: Tanked a lightning strike without sustaining any damage.
Speed: Bullet timer. Easily strikes faster than sound.
Strength: Stopped an earthquake with a punch.

Saitama feats:
Casually destroys monsters that are capable of wiping out entire cities.

Durability: Survived being punched to the moon without sustaining a scratch
Speed: Jumped from the moon in one leap back to Earth in a relatively short time frame.
Strength: Destroyed a meteor that would have obliterated a few cities with a single punch.

No restrictions, no limits. I think this would be a close fight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 14, 2014)

At no point is anybody in baki comparable to genos much less Saitama. Negged


Have a nice day


----------



## Red Angel (Nov 14, 2014)

brolycjw said:


> A match between the strongest creature and the strongest hero. Both are bloodlusted (somewhat unnecessary for the ogre..) and are fighting in an open field on Earth.
> 
> *Yujiro Hanma feats:
> Knowledge and mastery of many martial arts and the ability to instantly learn and master a fighting style perfectly, upon the first time seeing it.
> ...



Anyone with even a double digit IQ could see that those feats are nothing resembling comparable

Saitama bolostomps the Bakiverse


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Nov 14, 2014)

HEY YUJIRO AND SAITAMA BOTH PUNCH THINGS

I BET THEY'RE TOTALLY COMPARABLE


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 14, 2014)

One of those shit thread, where because they both do the same shit they are equal.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 14, 2014)

Saitama stomps


----------

